
Some Senators Want to Know If Smart TVs Are Spying on Us - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/some-senators-want-to-know-if-smart-tvs-are-spying-on-u-1827593298
======
jhabdas
Some senators need to learn to read good and so other things good too.

